# color chart to end all color charts for cats



## mimitabby (Apr 20, 2010)

https://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2011/01/catstut6.jpeg

it's huge! be sure to check it out, all about color genetics


https://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2011/01/catstut6.jpeg


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Wow - if only I could print that out!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

There's another thread on this chart in Cat Chat. Someone did figure out how to buy the poster, if you're interested!


----------



## Comadreja144 (Dec 23, 2010)

Maybe I'm not doing it right but going by the example and then trying to do it for Sailor Jerry, apparently since his colored areas are brown tabby, his eyes should be copper, orange, yellow or hazel.. but they are blue that goes into a yellow green and his nose according to this should be brick red- its pinkish white. And I dont look much at his paws but i'm pretty sure they're pinkish white with black spots, this says they should be black or brown.
So is his base color not a brown tabby then? I think I'm confused


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Comadreja - My Alice doesn't match perfectly either. She's definitely Tortoiseshell, but the chart says her eyes should be one of the copper colors...she has hazel. I think some cats can fit perfectly to the charts colors, while others may be mutts to the point where some things don't fit anymore. I looked up some pics of your Sailor Jerry, and I also think he's a brown tabby, but his eyes, nose, and pads are unique.

Maybe someone with better knowledge of genetics and colors can help us out a little more.


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

I posted this up last night in cat chat. There is a path described to find where to buy it in that thread.


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

Comadreja144 said:


> Maybe I'm not doing it right but going by the example and then trying to do it for Sailor Jerry, apparently since his colored areas are brown tabby, his eyes should be copper, orange, yellow or hazel.. but they are blue that goes into a yellow green and his nose according to this should be brick red- its pinkish white. And I dont look much at his paws but i'm pretty sure they're pinkish white with black spots, this says they should be black or brown.
> So is his base color not a brown tabby then? I think I'm confused


 
About the eyes..check the mutation info on the top right, says blue eyes are an anomolie


----------

